# American School of Dubai WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE (with a teenager)???



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

Dilemma- We are here now looking at places to live and sorting out schools. I had my mind set on Arabian Ranches but once we saw the location we were a bit dismayed. Here is are the reason why (and if anyone canhelp me to dispel these concerns I would appreciate it!):
1- Location - other than hang out in the community what is there for a teenager to do in Arabian Ranches/Green Community - does the metro go to these areas yet??

2- Comments we have heard at the schools - we have heard that a lot of people live in JBR, although we have never considered it before, there seems to be a LOT more to do in this area with easy access to activities a teenager would enjoy.

3- How long does it take to get to Al Barsha from JBR versus Arabian Ranches vs. Green Community.

I would appreciate some quick replies as I said we are going to look at places today. Thanks BUNCHES!

Kathy


----------



## KPisupati (Jan 8, 2010)

KPisupati said:


> Dilemma- We are here now looking at places to live and sorting out schools. I had my mind set on Arabian Ranches but once we saw the location we were a bit dismayed. Here is are the reason why (and if anyone canhelp me to dispel these concerns I would appreciate it!):
> 1- Location - other than hang out in the community what is there for a teenager to do in Arabian Ranches/Green Community - does the metro go to these areas yet??
> 
> 2- Comments we have heard at the schools - we have heard that a lot of people live in JBR, although we have never considered it before, there seems to be a LOT more to do in this area with easy access to activities a teenager would enjoy.
> ...


help :confused2::confused2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KPisupati said:


> Dilemma- We are here now looking at places to live and sorting out schools. I had my mind set on Arabian Ranches but once we saw the location we were a bit dismayed. Here is are the reason why (and if anyone canhelp me to dispel these concerns I would appreciate it!):
> 1- Location - other than hang out in the community what is there for a teenager to do in Arabian Ranches/Green Community - does the metro go to these areas yet?? No metro in either of these areas
> 
> 2- Comments we have heard at the schools - we have heard that a lot of people live in JBR, although we have never considered it before, there seems to be a LOT more to do in this area with easy access to activities a teenager would enjoy. Personally I think JBR is vile - just badly finished high-rise tenements, although there are quite a few cafes/shops etc at The Walk.
> ...


How old in your teenager? Bear in mind that all teenagers require a taxi service, aka the parents, here. Have you not considered other areas? I believe the American School is in Al Barsha. Either the Palm or Umm Sequim are options for you.

Good luck with the house hunting.

-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

KPisupati said:


> Dilemma- We are here now looking at places to live and sorting out schools. I had my mind set on Arabian Ranches but once we saw the location we were a bit dismayed. Here is are the reason why (and if anyone canhelp me to dispel these concerns I would appreciate it!):
> 1- Location - other than hang out in the community what is there for a teenager to do in Arabian Ranches/Green Community - does the metro go to these areas yet??
> 
> 2- Comments we have heard at the schools - we have heard that a lot of people live in JBR, although we have never considered it before, there seems to be a LOT more to do in this area with easy access to activities a teenager would enjoy.
> ...


If you are looking for a villa, then as Elphaba mentioned Umm Suqeim is definitely a good option. It is reasonably close to the Marina?JBR as well as the Downtown areas and most importantly Al Barsha.

If you don't mind an apartment then JBR (even though Elphaba would disagree) is definitely a very good option.
At the end of the day your teenager would need to make friends at school to enjoy this city. While Arabian Ranches will definitely be out of the way, JBR, Umm Suqeim, even downtown Burj Khalifa (even though about 12 km away from Barsha but not a difficult commute with no traffic jams) would be good options


----------

